# Revelation 20:14



## cih1355 (Mar 9, 2004)

Revelation 20:14 says that death and Hades are thrown into the lake of fire. Some people think that since Hades is thrown into the lake of fire, then Hades is not the same as hell. How would you respond to this?


----------



## pastorway (Mar 9, 2004)

Death and Hades is a phrase that means &quot;the unseen realm of the dead.&quot; It is a label, a title, not two distinct places or things. It is not death and/or hades too. It is &quot;Death and Hades&quot;, one place, namely hell, the dwelling place of all the lost dead until they are thrown into the lake of fire to die the second death forever.

Check out Rev 1:18 and Luke 16:23 to cross reference.

Phillip


----------



## Fernando (Mar 11, 2004)

*Hell and Hell*

Two words are used in the NT that have been translated 'hell' in KJV. These are 'hades', which corresponds to the OT 'sheol', and 'gehenna', which most interpreters would say is the same as the lake of fire.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Rev 1:18 et vivus et fui mortuus et ecce sum vivens in saecula saeculorum et habeo claves mortis[b:e8c3ffce73](death)[/b:e8c3ffce73] et inferni [b:e8c3ffce73](hell)[/b:e8c3ffce73].

In the koine, thanatos and hades.

So, is not hades the realm of suffering before the final judgment and the eternal torment of hell ?? 

Hence the second death. ([i:e8c3ffce73]haec est mors secund[/i:e8c3ffce73])

Gehenna is a metaphor for hell, the eternal torment of the damned. 

[Edited on 3-11-2004 by Visigoth]


----------



## Galahad (Mar 14, 2004)

If death is thrown into the lake of fire, along with the place of torment (Hades), then does this give support to Annihilationism?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Mar 19, 2004)

*in my opinion*

TO me it seem that Death and Hades are personified as being cast permenently away from the new Heavens and new Earth. I take these to mean that Physical death and a fearful place of punishment are cast away, and not to be considered as a posiblility in that new eternal life. 

Peace and Grace in Christ!
John


----------



## Saiph (Mar 20, 2004)

[quote:8fc3986a70]
If death is thrown into the lake of fire, along with the place of torment (Hades), then does this give support to Annihilationism? 
[/quote:8fc3986a70]

No because the Stagnum Ignis (Lake Of Fire) is still something that exists. Annihilation is non-existence.

&quot;The worm does not die, and the fire is not quenched.&quot;

If the worm does not die in that state of &quot;death&quot;, why would reprobate man ? And if the fire is not quenched there must be perpetual fuel. . . the souls of the damned.

[Edited on 3-20-2004 by Wintermute]


----------

